# Built in garage framing



## jar546 (Oct 10, 2012)

Just trying to get some opinions here.  Anyone see anything that is a code issue??

This house is now complete over a year ago.  Just reviewing some photos for the board.


----------



## globe trekker (Oct 10, 2012)

Lack of flashing around the windows and door, ..how were the narrow wall sections

restrained and the top & bottom (i.e. - wall line bracing)?

.


----------



## globe trekker (Oct 10, 2012)

Also, ...if that is a brick ledge, where are the masonry wall ties?

Can't reqlly tell from the distance of the photo, but do the upstairs double

unit windows have 5.7 sq. ft. of net clear opening?

.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 10, 2012)

Jeff,

My eyes are what they used to be; but, I'm guessing the complaint is that the header is bending in the middle of the garage opening.  It appears that the headers are not properly supported.


----------



## Sifu (Oct 10, 2012)

What is the exterior wall covering going to be?  If brick, where will the lintel be placed and what would support the brick under the lintel?  The portal frame method of bracing will require an alternate braced wall panel between the garage doors (you need one within 25'of the one at the corner) and the same questions as globe trekker, minimum embedded anchor bolts (if 2006 IRC) and straps at the top assuming the panels are built correctly.  If a panel needs to be between the doors the header should extend a minimum of 14 1/2" beyond the opening but it doesn't look like it does.  If more up to date than 2006 IRC the requirements may be a little stiffer.  Also, if brick, from my experience the headers are grossly undersized if being used to carry the brick load, by the looks of it they are already undersized.  A member report would tell the tale.  If brick a maximum of 12' above the lintel is permitted prescriptively, looks like that will be close as well. (over the smaller opening)


----------



## pwood (Oct 10, 2012)

what header? my eyes are as bad as ub's if there is a header there. wonder if there were point load footings for the roof and 2nd floor loading?


----------



## David Henderson (Oct 10, 2012)

I magnified the picture as mush as possible can't tell if it is a header above the cripple wall or not.


----------



## jar546 (Oct 10, 2012)

This is a framing forum.

That is an LVL above the garage doors


----------



## Phil (Oct 10, 2012)

I can't tell from the picture, but the member across the top of the opening does not look continuous. It is hanging from the header by the cripple studs. If this horizontal headerette (I just invented that term) is two pieces, it won't handle wind loads very well.

I can't tell from the picture how well the header is supported.

If it is an engineered design, I don't know if the wall bracing at the garage is a problem. There may be plently of shear wall on the front of the house to provide lateral stability for the wall.


----------



## ICE (Oct 10, 2012)

Kind of an ugly bunch of windows and none are flashed correctly.

I don't see any outlet for a light.

Is there a manufactured fireplace without an outside air vent.  Or maybe you guys don't do that on the east coast.

What is the roof pitch?   If 6" or greater is the chimney tall enough?

I can't make out anything on the framing picture.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 11, 2012)

From what I see; in the bottom picture; accept for the far right side, the garage opening headers are only supported by one (1) jack stud on each end.  What is the complaint?  Did one of the headers fall while the garage door was opening?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 11, 2012)

As Durant, I asked a question about putting the cripples below the headers but couldn't up load a picture.  This was what I was asking about in picture #2.  I think the cripples should be above the header; but many of us disagreed on whether you could put the cripple wall below the header.  So that is another possiblility if the header failed.

Come on Jeff, what is the complaint that is before the board, Please?  We won't tell.  :censored


----------



## Keystone (Oct 11, 2012)

Possibilities in my view; support studs for the header, headers, tie downs, wall bracing, housewrap brought into the interior garage wall, ditto with the above masonry comments. Now reaching for straws, appears you have a cricket although not certain if necessary due to chimney width, maybe wall height, maybe PT or similar at sill, drop down framing below the header????


----------



## jar546 (Oct 11, 2012)

The purpose of the 1st photo was to show you what the exterior looks like for the interior garage photos


----------



## TheCommish (Oct 11, 2012)

They are not done not done yet; I would not pick on electrical plumbing or flashing issues at this point.

If I was there to do a sheathing inspection which I require before the Tyvek is on and the trades come and drill the place full of holes, I when I check for APA wall nailing, perimeter nailing and structural completeness (hangers hold downs, lally columns point load …) the one thing is see it that the Microlam header framed appears to be  an APA wall (portal frame)  does  not seem to carry far enough past the single car garage door and appears not to carry to the exterior corner on the double door side


----------



## ICE (Oct 11, 2012)

There isn't enough shear wall.


----------



## globe trekker (Oct 11, 2012)

Props to "Phil" above for being creative with the term "headerette"! Positive

creativity is valued on this forum!    

.


----------



## 97catintenn (Oct 11, 2012)

The lvl is undersized.  12" wide and 17' long carrying a floor+roof system.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Oct 11, 2012)

Missing house numbers!

Not enough shear wall at outside corner? Missin shear wall strappin!

pc1


----------



## globe trekker (Oct 11, 2012)

The Commish,

FWIW,



> This house is now complete over a year ago. Just reviewing some photos for the board.


 

.


----------



## JBI (Oct 11, 2012)

Unless I miss my guess, the LVL header extends to the last framing member as required for the narrow portal frame prescriptive design in the RC.


----------



## TheCommish (Oct 11, 2012)

globe trekker said:
			
		

> The Commish,FWIW,
> 
> 
> 
> .


I understand that, some of the comments seem to assume that more should have been done, when in reality a cetian phase of the project thes thing shold have been done.

here in MA, i can not inspect electrical, plumbing or gas, that is done by seperate qualified ispectors, i just look at the holes the trades put in the structure and if proper  repair, rpotectin plates ar installed.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 12, 2012)

Note that in the center column; the center stud goes all the way to the top; so the header is not continuous across it.  The headers are not properly supported.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Oct 12, 2012)

What I notice is two single portals as permitted in R602.4.1.1; however it appears the center wall is not wide enough; I think this is why Jeff provides the picture that shows us the story above.

Need a BWP not more than 25 ft. R602.10.4.4

*2009 IRC*

R602.10.3.3 Method PFH: Portal frame with hold-downs. Method PFH _braced wall panels_ constructed in accordance with one of the following provisions are also permitted to replace each 4 feet (1219 mm) of _braced wall panel_ as required by :Next('./icod_irc_2009_6_par039.htm')'>Section R602.10.3 for use adjacent to a window or door opening with a full-length header:

1. Each panel shall be fabricated in accordance with Figure R602.10.3.3. The wood structural panel sheathing shall extend up over the solid sawn or glued-laminated header and shall be nailed in accordance with Figure R602.10.3.3. A spacer, if used with a built-up header, shall be placed on the side of the built-up beam opposite the wood structural panel sheathing. The header shall extend between the inside faces of the first full-length outer studs of each panel. One anchor bolt not less than 5/8-inch-diameter (16 mm) and installed in accordance with :Next('./icod_irc_2009_4_par023.htm')'>Section R403.1.6 shall be provided in the center of each sill plate. The hold-down devices shall be an embedded-strap type, installed in accordance with the manufacturer's recommendations. The panels shall be supported directly on a foundation which is continuous across the entire length of the braced wall line. The foundation shall be reinforced as shown on Figure R602.10.3.2. This reinforcement shall be lapped not less than 15 inches (381 mm) with the reinforcement required in the continuous foundation located directly under the braced wall line.

2. In the first _story_ of two-story buildings, each wall panel shall be braced in accordance with item 1 above, except that each panel shall have a length of not less than 24 inches (610 mm). 

*R602.10.3.4 Method PFG: at garage door openings in Seismic Design Categories A, B and C.* Where supporting a roof or one _story_ and a roof, alternate _braced wall panels_ constructed in accordance with the following provisions are permitted on either side of garage door openings. For the purpose of calculating wall bracing amounts to satisfy the minimum requirements of Table R602.10.1.2(1), the length of the alternate _braced wall panel_ shall be multiplied by a factor of 1.5.

1. _Braced wall panel_ length shall be a minimum of 24 inches (610 mm) and _braced wall panel_ height shall be a maximum of 10 feet (3048 mm).





Could use some feedback.  Thanks



Francis


----------



## ICE (Oct 12, 2012)

And here I thought it was because they didn't gap the plywood.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Oct 12, 2012)

ICE that and post 16!

Francis


----------



## ICE (Oct 12, 2012)

Nobody does it better than you Francis.


----------



## Daddy-0- (Oct 13, 2012)

It also looks like the point load from the hip rafter of the main roof above posts to that narrow center column. I would expect to see a PSL or a solid bank of studs there to support the point load. Also, the LVL header looks way undersized given the orientation of the TGI floor joists.


----------

